# Basement Subfloor



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you put a thicker layer of XPS, the necessity for a vapor retarder goes away.

If the grading and moisture issues were there before, it is entirely likely that moisture may have gotten in a while ago and just been trapped there. Obviously it can't dry through plastic.

I would just go with the thicker XPS as it is more moisture friendly than EPS and be done with it.


----------

